# The Fit Show - With Trainer Charles Glass



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazine.com/news/2006fitshow02.php


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2006)

I wonder what those guys pay him to sit there and say "squeeeeze"


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2006)

probably about 10x more than you make to do it!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2006)

Prince said:


> probably about 10x more than you make to do it!



lol!  No shit!!

The thing is, with the people that we train, there is a defenite program that you follow, and there are things that need to be worked on, etc...

With BBing, it just seems so much more instinctive.  I don't understand what he does for them.  Pick their exercises?


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2006)

lawl, that guy looks like James Brown on steroids.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> The thing is, with the people that we train, there is a defenite program that you follow, and there are things that need to be worked on, etc...
> 
> With BBing, it just seems so much more instinctive.  I don't understand what he does for them.  Pick their exercises?



why would you think that?

from what I hear he is one of the most sought out trainers by bodybuilders.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2006)

Prince said:


> why would you think that?
> 
> from what I hear he is one of the most sought out trainers by bodybuilders.



Because....I don't understand what he does for them.

Does he write a program?  Does he set it up a certain amount of time out from a show?  Does only do their training?  Their diet too?

Like I don't understand the set up of what he does.  Does he have phases of training that they go through.

Ya know?  It isn't like working in athletics, where you have to work on sprint mechanics or jump/landing technique.  You have to phases to work on power and phases to work on strength...you have to account for conditioning and how you account for all the variables leading up to a competitive season, etc....

I just want to know more about what exactly he does for them.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, that guy looks like James Brown on steroids.


----------



## mrmark (Nov 11, 2006)

From what I've watched I think he stops the Pros from over training when getting ready for competitions. And uh... gives them a spot when doing bench press or heavy squats.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2006)

mrmark said:


> From what I've watched I think he stops the Pros from over training when getting ready for competitions. And uh... gives them a spot when doing bench press or heavy squats.



okay, so there is some set up that he does.  I just want to know what he does in the way of program design for a BBer.

The reason I want to know is because I trained a girl for a figure contest before, and most of the time I was training her, I was thinking "what the hell am I doing here?"......Like, she could have done all the stuff on her own if I just told her the exercises, sets and reps.  It wasn't like there was much 'coaching' going on, like when you work with an athlete, preparing for a sport season.  And, every time I have seen an interview with him, he is really vague about what he does with the guys.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2006)

Jerome seems like an intelligant  well spoken man.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2006)

He's pretty big that guy, but he definitly needs to lose the hair.

Now that's the way to do the row.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 11, 2006)

"He's loopy, He's on Queer Street right now."


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> "He's loopy, He's on Queer Street right now."


 
What an oddball comment!


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2006)

He looked high on some drug too, he spoke with his eyes closed. Jerome that is.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 11, 2006)

Hasnt been eating much plus cardio/ weightlifting youd be pretty lethargic


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2006)

Here is the other Charles Glass video they were refering too, with Gunter training chest before the Olympia.  they are doing a lot of 'upper' chest work. 

I am trying to find out more aobut glass....how much he charges, what a program with him entails...etc...I just want to see.  There isn't much about him though.  he doesn't even have a web page.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2006)

Here is another video with him.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Here is the other Charles Glass video they were refering too, with Gunter training chest before the Olympia. they are doing a lot of 'upper' chest work.
> 
> I am trying to find out more aobut glass....how much he charges, what a program with him entails...etc...I just want to see. There isn't much about him though. he doesn't even have a web page.


Is Charles Glass targeting the upper chest?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2006)

lol

Alwyn Cosgrove owns charles glass.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I just want to know what he does in the way of program design for a BBer.



what would you do?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2006)

Prince said:


> what would you do?



I wouldn't.

I wouldn't take a BB'er.  I am not interested in it at all, so I wouldn't work with them.  I am interested in seeing what he does.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> I wouldn't take a BB'er.  I am not interested in it at all, so I wouldn't work with them.  I am interested in seeing what he does.



Really? I think it it would be fun and rewarding, they are serious, dedicated, motivated, disciplined and you would get the reward if they place high and/or win a pro show.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2006)

Prince said:


> Really? I think it it would be fun and rewarding, they are serious, dedicated, motivated, disciplined and you would get the reward if they place high and/or win a pro show.



you're right.  I would be fun and rewarding for someone that is into bbing.  I just have interest in it, so it would be a drag to me.  Plus, there would be a lot of stuff that I would have to learn about making the diet peak the BBer at the right time, specifically that last week of training, and water manipulation.  if it is an NPC or IFBB BB'er, I would have to know about the drugs they are taking in relation to their training.  All that stuff are things that I don't care to much to learn about.

I just don't get into sitting there and training people for hypertrophy specifics.  Just like I hate sitting there training people for fat loss (like general population clients.....unless they are really dedicated and willing to work.).

I get the most kick out of sports specific training and athletic development.  That is where my main interests lie.  

If I had a BB'er come to me and ask me to help them prepare for a show, I would refer them to someone else that has more experience with that and has a real vested interest in it.  I know that my heart wouldn't be 100% there and it would not be fair for the BB'er I would be training.  Even if there is money involved....it just isn't something I am up for doing, so I would rather have someone who is going to enjoy the opportunity more, train that person.

But, on the flip side, I am interested in what Charles Glass does with his BBers or any trainer that preps people for BBing shows.  I have an interested in learning about what other people are doing, even if I don't do it myself.  Like learning about marathon training or training for a triathalon.  That is not the people that I really target, but I love to read about the training and learn about it.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 13, 2006)

Prince said:


>



lol, just being honest man.

Put yourself in the BBer's shoes.  If you asked me to train you....would you be more thankful that I did it half interested or that I recommeded you to someone that really loves to work with BBers and that is what they do?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 22, 2006)

Charles is training a local NPC guy. What he does for this guy, is just about everything, supplements, diet, training. High volume, high intensity, hard ass work. At these levels anyone seeking training is looking for someone to spot where they need work and figure out how to fix it, and of course to make sure they come in their best as they diet down (when controlling the diet).


----------



## Mudge (Nov 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Here is the other Charles Glass video they were refering too, with Gunter training chest before the Olympia.  they are doing a lot of 'upper' chest work.



Since I see people who train based on the drippings of knowlege that come down the line, yes its all old school. Like I mentioned the volume, thats how it is. But these guys are all over 20 inch arms and natural for months at a time, so for bodybuilding, even if they are 'retarded,' it works.

High volume, drop sets up the yang, always changing movements based on instinct, etc


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2006)

Mudge said:


> Charles is training a local NPC guy. What he does for this guy, is just about everything, supplements, diet, training. High volume, high intensity, hard ass work. At these levels anyone seeking training is looking for someone to spot where they need work and figure out how to fix it, and of course to make sure they come in their best as they diet down (when controlling the diet).



cool.  that was what I wanted to know.  it would be interesting to talk to him and see what exactly goes through his head when he is writing a program and what he thinks about, how he progresses it and how it manipulates the variabes.


----------

